# crufts for snakes? just an idea



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

i was meant to be going to houten this weekend with reticulatus, to collect my tiger retic from bob clark, but have been struck down with illness (due to deviances in a previous life) so couldnt go,
so was thinking about getting to another snake show some time this year,
and thought,in my infinate wisdom, hey there are dog and cat,horse shows with money prizes, rossettes but no reptile shows like it,
people bring there reps to a show,they go in a catogry, pythons,boas,lizards etc, say £10 per animal adults entry £5 childrens entry per animal, get judged etc, with 1st 2nd 3rd prices with cash prizes say £100,for the winner and so on and a bag of mice for the snake or a nice rossette, of cause ill be one of the judges coz its my idea
im sure my yellow faced bali retic or kayundai female retic could mount a serious challenge against anything,yeh, any other idaes anyone, or is my medication getting to me, i can just see a 20 ft retic with a pink rossette
stuck on his head.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

there used to be corn snake fan club shows, not that ive ever got to go to them


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i think that would be a fantastic idea


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sue on here(snake city) used to do the shows for corns, my blizzards and okeetee are the offspring of her show winners:no1:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, as said - already been done by reptile fan club, Tanya Stevens idea. My Vinnie Jones won 1st place in his catagory last year! :no1:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

lol XD you made me chuckle  i just had to imagine a vey uninpressed snake with a large rosette stuck on it xD


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

not a bad idea really.. they even have similar shows for mice and rats.. why not reptiles?  someone should start one up!
Owen


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I now have weird mental images of snakes running an obstacle course whilst the owner waves a dead mouse/rat in front of it... I know it isn't what you mean by snake show, but still...


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

yep its amazing what you can think up when ur on medication,
shame its been done before ,was it only done for corn snakes?
money would be used from entry fee plus a little extra from a sponsor,for the winners, i think kids would enjoy the competition
we would need a name for the show,a few trophies, rossettes of couse
some catorgories, pythons boas etc,,
we could have pedigree reps,
what would we judge them on all together, my anaconda lacks obbiediance,but would do well in the agiliaty catogory, specially if there is anything remotly edible concerned.
we need some more ideas rep people


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Obedience? I doubt many snakes are obedient, I told Fang to rollover just now and he stuck his tongue out at me. BAD SNAKE!


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Corn snakes and all ratsnakes.


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

yellow rat gal- sounding like a young barbera woodhouse there,


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Condition they are in??


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yeh, the mouse / rat shows judge the animals on condition and how close to perfect they look.. for reptiles this would mean condition of their scales, checking for things like mouth rot, colouration, pattern, stuff like that


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Steph would be disqualified XD if someone tried to open her mouth she would snap at their fingers


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

lol.. i think the judges might have to expect that, im sure fang wouldnt take to kindly to someone trying to look in his mouth either..lol
Owen


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

As said previously there was a show set up by Tanya Stevens that ran last year and the previous year. Whilst the idea was reasonable (definately not my cup of tea..) there were some big problems related to last years show. 
I cant see anyone being keen to do something similar until the memory of the last one has faded a little.


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

tell us more, ive been away from snake keeping since 2001,


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

:whistling2: lack of heatmats caused a lot of upset at the last one


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

mEOw said:


> lol.. i think the judges might have to expect that, im sure fang wouldnt take to kindly to someone trying to look in his mouth either..lol
> Owen


This is why shows could probably never happen for larger or aggressive snakes. The judges would not have to expect anything of the sort and the personal injury liability cover that the organisers would have to have would have to pay out for it.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

ratboy said:


> This is why shows could probably never happen for larger or aggressive snakes. The judges would not have to expect anything of the sort and the personal injury liability cover that the organisers would have to have would have to pay out for it.


awwwww thats no fun, I would have payed good money to see someone trying to check a 20ft snappy retics teeth. :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

also..

in all honesty

NONE of the bigger breeders, or people with the better collections of boids..

would seriously consider taking them to Snake Crufts..

with the risk of IBD and all the other dodgy viruses about.. you would have to be half daft to even think of doing it!!

corn snake show..

yeah.. i was head steward for both shows.. 2005 and 2006..

if you know the club and the history.. then no doubt you know the rest.. if not.. well... we just let sleeping dogs lie eh...

moving on..

Nerys


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Nerys said:


> also..
> 
> in all honesty
> 
> ...


Sorry - wrong thread I know - any news on pitter patter of tiny skunk feet yet Nerys?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh as far as i am concerned its a more interesting topic than the failed corn snake fan club.. and its show... 

but then i am a tad biased i guess 

snuff... looks the same as ever... the stripey girl.. is eating large amounts... and looks fatter

but it could just be that shes settling with me... and is looking fatter as she is eating more... her diet before was cat food and fruit (not the best!) 

now she gets through - daily:
half pot yoghurt
150g cottage cheese (low fat!)
150g fresh chopped veg - corn, red and orange pepper, runnerbeans, celery, peas, frenchbeans, brocolli, cauliflower (etcetc)
30 mealworms
small handful fresh chopped roast chicken
and a small handful of the dry cat food she used to be on

snuff is not eating anything like that.. just a table spoon of cottage cheese, 30 mealworms half a yoghurt and a small handful of the chicken too.. she should be eating 90% veg.. but is bloody on veg strike at the moment.. :-x

i need a male to test them with!

N


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

OOh hope its good news with stripey then. Either way it sounds like she's settling in well with you.:smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They sound like they're very expensive to feed! I don't envy your shopping list every week that's for sure.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, she is getting through a fair bit for sure!!! the mealworms are the worst.. i get about a kilo for £15.. but that goes nowhere really... and snuff being a fussy cow is not helping.. she would eat 200 mealworms every sitting if she could.. 

if anyone fancies suppying mealies for less money, do let me know!

N


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i did the ratsnake table at the 2006 one....it was ace 
if you people do it....best of luck


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

I cant really see the appeal of them really, skunks or snake judging shows :lol2: 
To me all seems rather pointless, adds more competition to an allready competitive hobby.
One thing that really bugs me, no offence to anyone, is how people, especially with corn snake and royal morphs, are so crazy about what breeder it came from, NERD, Serpenco etc etc, its a morph, theres going to be bad examples in every breeders lines, just some breeders choose not to show them to the world. 
Yes its an honour to win "best in show" I imagine but its unlikely that they will be the best, what about the people that dont enter? there will always be someone better than you no matter how hard you try.
I think we should put the judging show idea to bed really, just enjoy our snakes for what they rather than if theyre better than the next persons.
simply an opinion but I can see no logic in a judging show, especially after the last one that I was at, really did seem like a load of nobodies trying to be somebodies.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

E.Crassus said:


> One thing that really bugs me, no offence to anyone, is how people, especially with corn snake and royal morphs, are so crazy about what breeder it came from, NERD, Serpenco etc etc, its a morph, theres going to be bad examples in every breeders lines, just some breeders choose not to show them to the world.


Well they have spent years creating an excellent reputation for themselves and you know that the animal you get from them will be top quality, well cared for and exactly what they say it is.



> Yes its an honour to win "best in show" I imagine but its unlikely that they will be the best, what about the people that dont enter? there will always be someone better than you no matter how hard you try.


I'm no expert, but isn't that why it's called "Best in show" ? The best animal in the show in the opinion of the judges ?

I was a judge at last years show... and believe me, I don't claim to be anybody... just someone who keeps snakes

Steve.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Shows such as the one the CSFC organised are, without a doubt in my mind, the future of the corn snake fancy, and I can't wait until they're something that's organised on a regular enough basis to make any impact.

I wish we had a registry too, like the American corn snake registry ...


----------

